# Socialize small to big?



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

How do I properly introduce Jem to large dogs? Jewel doesn't like large dogs and I don't want Jem to be the same way because once we get into the OB ring it's going to be all big dogs she's going to be doing her group stays with. 

My friend has several large dogs and we were there the other day but they'd never seen a small dog before so they were very curious about her! I was sitting on the floor and we only had one of their dogs in at a time and Jem did give a little nip to get each one to back up as they were looming to sniff her. She did get comfortable enough to get out of my arms and wander around but would come back when their dog tried to walk over and visit her. 

We used her two calmest dogs which happen to be her two biggest!! A pry and a newfie mix but we both worried the others would get too excited and jump on her. 

So did I do right or mess up? What should I do going forward? I plan to move in OB class next to some larger dogs, first class we were between a sheltie and a schuazer mix but there's a couple tibetan mastiff puppies that seem really mellow.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

KristaLynn said:


> I was sitting on the floor and we only had one of their dogs in at a time and Jem did give a little nip to get each one to back up as they were looming to sniff her. She did get comfortable enough to get out of my arms and wander around but would come back when their dog tried to walk over and visit her.


Good start on your part . . . and predictable behaviour on her part. I would just keep repeating that. Provide a shelter when she feels that she needs it, but let her wander at will. 

As much as possible I would let her get familiar with just one or two large dogs. It's easier that way for her. Usually they will start to interact by the 2nd or 3rd visit. But do try, as she gets used to bigger dogs, to rotate until u find one or two she will interact with.

It's actually quite fun to watch the progress!  And best of luck...


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Misha met Jazz (Outwest) tonight, along with 4 other large dogs in the handling class. She was a bit uneasy but I think after a few weeks she will be fine. BTW Jazz is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I was very lucky that my neighbours had two gorgeous Spinones, who were extremely gentle and puppy aware. They used to lie down and let my tiny pups clamber all over them, tugging their ears and stealing their chews! Out and about, I taught both pups that between my feet was their safe place - Sophy was always confident, and quickly learned to read dogs and know if they were calm and friendly, or too bouncy or unfriendly to approach - Poppy took lots and lots of patient repetition of safe encounters to build her confidence. 

As far as possible, I never let them be put in a position when they feel they have to protect themselves by snarking - if they look uncomfortable I step in. Sometimes, of course, I am too far away, but it only happens very rarely, and when they were pups they were nearly always close enough to me for me to intervene before they needed to react. I think that if they know you are there to protect them, they don't get into the habit of warning off every dog that approaches, which can easily escalate into reactivity. That's my theory, anyway! It's why I am uneasy about free for all puppy classes, that let big pups jump on small pups.


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

I need to find a balance between protecting her and letting her met them and I think that's were I'm going to struggle because I'm always going to have Jewel's issues hanging over me. 

Jem just gave a little air nip to get these guys to back up, Jewel would have snarled, lunged and put on a big show to get these guys to give her space.


----------

